
The 32-Bit Dog Ate 16M Kids' CS Homework - theodpHN
https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/01/22/1940249/the-32-bit-dog-ate-16-million-kids-cs-homework
======
Namrog84
Hah. They used unsigned int32 to store index of coding things. They didn't
realize they were reaching 4 billion ish. Went over.

Now index is saved as uint64

